# First time to the big pond.



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 17, 2017)

I got to take my first trip to the coast this past weekend. We didn't see a ton of birds, but got to shoot some and had a great time beyond the hunting.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 17, 2017)

I love hunting the coast. Which part did y'all go to?


----------



## Pate55 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 17, 2017)

Good sack for your first haul.  Well done!


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice looking haul, man. Congrats.


----------

